# Metabo TS250 table saw



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys,


I am getting a deal on the Metabo TS250 table saw. Couldn't find much info on it except a review on Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/Metabo-TS250-10-Inch-Table-without/product-reviews/B000JJL5Q0


and this review:


http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=352


So I was wondering if anyone has used this saw, and what is the experience on it. Thanks!:smile3:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

*... what's new or useful in this saw?*

My specific query is: does this saw offer anything new or useful than what I already have. For example, it has a 2HP universal brushed motor which makes the same racket as my 3 makeshift table saws (7-1/4", 10", and 14" circular saws mounted under table). Is there any reason why I should pay twice for this saw than what I have paid for my 3 circular/table saws combined?:surprise2:


Thanks!


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

I can be wrong, but I think this saw has been discontinued. This will make it difficult to get parts in the future. I would rather look at a saw from a more popular table saw brand like Dewalt, Craftsman or makita. All depends on your budget. Look for table saw reviews online and see which brands and models are recommended by consumers.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

If your saws can cut true, both perpendicular and mitre cuts, then there is no reason to buy any new saws as long as quality of cuts is the issue. The desired features of a saw depend on what work you currently do and what work you plan to do in the future. However, you might be able to upgrade your saws and save money.  It all depends on what you need from a saw.

Metabo is kinda popular in Europe. As far as I know they are supposed to make good tools but I never seen any of their tools in local shops or construction sites. 

Most woodworkers here (southern Europe) use old combination machines that are made locally in every country or sometimes by bigger companies. Note that we are talking about 30+ year old machinery that gets "recycled" around and around. Sometimes some brands like Boston and Axminster pop-up, but this mostly happens in small factories and above.

As for contractor saws, most people will indeed go for the more popular brands like DeWalt or Bosch if they need to get serious. Otherwise they might get a cheap 100$ or less "table saw".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a simple table saw*

Many simple job site table saws were made using a circular saw mounted under a sheet of particle board or plywood:










I started out with an inverted circular saw, a Skil 8 1'4" model in a stamped steel table, but that was over 50 years ago. Today, I realize it was way more dangerous than I did back then when I was starting out working in wood.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

*Thanks but I already have them ...*



woodnthings said:


> Many simple job site table saws were made using a circular saw mounted under a sheet of particle board or plywood:



I have 3 circular saws mounted under stamped mild steel table top. But the tilt mechanism is only present in one of the saws, the other two being mounted with the blade in a vertical plane. Instead of being "safer", I am really interested in a good tilt mechanism which I can copy for my other saws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The tilt is built into the circ saw... usually*

If you want a separate tilting mechanism other than what is built into the saw's base, that may be an engineering project unto itself. Why not use the built in mechanism?
Most table saws use a nut and threaded rod which can pivot on the cabinet to allow for the different angles.

Even my relatively new Bosch 4000 jobsite saw doesn't have a tilt adjustment knob, it just releases the saw carriage and it's free to swing down, then you have to manually hold it and lock it on the desired angle... a bit of a PITA.

The saws in the videos I posted would be easy to flip over, set the angle, then flip back over and return to the operating position, but good luck in inventing your own tilting mechanism.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> If you want a separate tilting mechanism other than what is built into the saw's base, that may be an engineering project unto itself. Why not use the built in mechanism?
> Most table saws use a nut and threaded rod which can pivot on the cabinet to allow for the different angles.



Actually, the 7-1/4" saw is the only off the shelf circular saw I am using under the table. It has an inbuilt tilt mechanism.


However, my two other saws (10" and 14") do not have a tilt mechanism. The 10" saw was actually a 9" saw modified to take a 10" blade, and the tilt mechanism went in the modification process.


The 14" saw is converted from a metal chopsaw, which also did not have a tilt feature. 


I am interested in the nut/threaded rod mounting with a wheel that comes with a contractor type table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it will look like this ....*

Here's the pivoting nut and bracket, the shaft is not shown:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Thanks! It looks simple. Is the bracket aluminium?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the whole assembly*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sea...841126?hash=item1a0c611ea6:g:OqkAAOSw5dNWmnty


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*probably a better idea*

A home made table saw tilting mechanism:

http://woodgears.ca/homemade_tablesaw/martynas.html












http://www.woodgears.ca/homemade_tablesaw/build1.html


----------

